# Can your body become immune to Immodium if you take it everyday?



## tsig72 (Jul 11, 2002)




----------



## Jane Mason (Jun 5, 2002)

Loperamide (active ingredient in Immodium) will work short term, but long term will suppress the CNS


----------



## Eric Henning (Apr 18, 2002)

My doctor did not want me taking this everyday. I begged him and he said no. This is because he said it could paralyze my GI tract. He said to only take it before going out to social gatherings.


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

I take 12 immodium a day, just so I can lead an almost normal life, although I watch what I eat so carefully I am losing a lot of weight.My GI ordered blood work and stool tests so I get those results today when I see him. He was concerned on the amount of immodium.Deb


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I've taken it for 4 years almost daily. I have never needed to go beyond 6 pills, and I've never become immune to it. My doctor told me it was safe for me to take on a regular basis. It's the only way I can function at all.


----------

